# Hi!!



## Chien_Ming Lee (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi!! Everyone.

I'm Chien Ming Lee,not [SIZE=24pt]Chien Ming Wang[/SIZE]!!

BUT!!

Both he and I come Taiwan !!!

I keep some mantises.

Like Violin mantis and Boxing mantis!!

But my English is very [SIZE=24pt] very[/SIZE] bad

I hope I can know you guys!!

This is my Violin(L5,female)


----------



## ismart (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello there Chien Ming Lee, and welcome to the forum! Very nice to have you here.  I can understand your English just fine.  Nice _Gongylus gongylodes_... she's very pretty! Again, welcome!


----------



## Rick (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome. English is not bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome and Merry Christmas! from OHIO!


----------



## Chien_Ming Lee (Dec 24, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Hello there Chien Ming Lee, and welcome to the forum! Very nice to have you here.  I can understand your English just fine.  Nice _Gongylus gongylodes_... she's very pretty! Again, welcome!


Thanks!! :lol: 

Merry Christmas!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!! :lol:


----------

